# How to use an open reed distress call & howler



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Video by Tony Tebbe @ Predator University.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Tony makes great calls, that work, and he stands behind each and every one of them.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great video, nothing fancy but straight to the point.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Great video, begginers like me appreciate this kind of stuff thanks


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Very helpful. I'm getting better at calling I just need to not call so early. If I could have waited 5 minutes this morning I would have smoked a real pretty blonde one. I did 2 challenge barks early and 30 seconds later the yote was already downwind of me.

*[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* it!!!

CC


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*learning curve----just a piece of the pie===happy hunting*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 on what SB10 said just take your time. Think about what you could have done differently.


----------

